# كيف يتم ضبط التاكيهات فى ماكينات الديزل



## sakr6565 (24 مارس 2008)

ممكن مساعدة فى كيف يتم ضبط التاكيهات فى ماكينات الديزل 
هل ضبط الهواء على 15ساو ولا على 35 ساو


----------



## محمدعيدمحمد (10 أبريل 2008)

الأخ العزيز / sakr6565
تحية طيبة اليك ولكل زملاء المنتدى بمعلوماتى لكل محرك ديزل ضبط تاكيهاته الخاص به وفى كثير من الأحيان بيكون تاكيه العادم اكثر من تاكية الهواء فى الضبط مثلا . ضبط تاكية الهواء فى احد المحركات بيكون بورقة الفلر 35 وتاكية العادم 45 .وفى محركات بيكون متساوى العادم والهواء فى الضبط بورقة فلر واحدة


----------



## mpeabdoo (22 يناير 2011)

احبائى المهندسين
طريقة ضبط التاكيهات بسيطة وسهلة جدا
وهى كالتالى تتم باسنخدام الفيلر بالقيمة الموجودة بالكاتالوج للموتور او القيمة المتداولة حسب نوع المحرك
امر الاشتعال للمحرك 6
1-5-3-6-2-4
عادة نبدا بالاسطوانة رقم 1 
قم بادارة غمود الكرنك فى اتجاة الدوران باستخدام مقتاح او اى وسيلة يدويا واتظر الى الاسطوانة 6 لصمام العادم والسحب فى لحظة اعلاق صمام العادم وفتح صمام السحب(التحيير) تجد اذرع التاكيهات محملة
تقوم بضبط تاكيهات الاسطوانة 1
الاسطوانة التالية قى توقبت الاشلعال هى 5(التى سوف تضبط)
نقوم بادارة المحرك يدويا وننظر للاسطوانة 2 الى ان يحدت overlap (التحييير) كما ذكر
وعند حدوتة نقوم بضبط 5
لضبط 3 ننظر الى الاسطوانة( 4 ونجعل صماماتهاoverlap )
والتالى فى الضبط هو 6 (ننظر اللا الاسطوانة 1 ونجعلهاoverlap )
والتالى هو 2 تم 4


واللة ولى التوفيق 

eng:mpeabdoo
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## حسين على عيد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى فى الله ارجو منك توقيت الاشتعال لمحرك 8 اسطوانات 
ولك وافر التحية


----------



## ayman eisa (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز ارسل لى نوع الماكينه بالتحديد ختى استطيع مساعدتك بشكل صحيح حيث ان لكل محرك ضبط خاص به ام انك تريد معرفة الموضوع بشكل عام؟
اذا كان الموضوع بشكل عام ارسل لى و انا ارسل لك فايل يوضح لك بالتفصيل هذه العملية وشكرا


----------

